# "KUMITE"



## kenpoworks (Sep 6, 2004)

THOUGHT I'D SHARE THIS, IF ANY ONE DOES GET A "SPOT", MAYBE THEY COULD POST A REVIEW OF WHAT IT WAS LIKE.

"KUMITE"
starring 
Jean Claude Van Damme

Open Casting Call
Sunday September 12th @1:00 p.m.
at Rising Sun Productions
628 N. Doheny Dr.
Los Angeles, California
1-310-248-3633 or email us <donrw@earthlink.net>

Call to make a reservation for your time and spot.
Bring your uniform and be prepared to do a 2 minute demo or show us a reel of yourself.

"Jean Claude" and fight co-ordinator "Peter Molota" will be here personally and they are 
searching for this the final person for the film.

The person we are trying to find is Asian about 5'9" and up. He must be 175 lbs and up. 
He must be flexible and in good shape with excellent martial arts skills. 25 to 35 years of age. Acting ability is a plus.


----------



## bignick (Sep 6, 2004)

kenpoworks said:
			
		

> Acting ability is a plus.


Van Damme certainly gets by without it...:ultracool 



			
				kempoworks said:
			
		

> The person we are trying to find is Asian about 5'9" and up. He must be 175 lbs and up.


well....i'm out of the running...being a 6'5'', 330 lbs and white


----------



## Rob Broad (Sep 6, 2004)

My only question is why is this thread in teh Kenpo section and not in the general Martial arts forum or somewhere more appropriate.


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 6, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> My only question is why is this thread in teh Kenpo section and not in the general Martial arts forum or somewhere more appropriate.



most likely, if the casting agency is looking for someone remotely capable and talented, look no further, kenpo rocks. :ultracool 

although, that may rule out a kenpo guy...might make everyone else in the film look like broadway dancers  

 :idunno:  :ultracool


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 7, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> Van Damme certainly gets by without it...:ultracool
> 
> 
> well....i'm out of the running...being a 6'5'', 330 lbs and white




Nick I would still go for it you never know they might say hey lets use this guy when they see you do your moves.
Nothing ventured nothing gained. I think everyone who can go should go. 
What have you got to loose. Plus you could pick up a few new tricks too.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 7, 2004)

Kenpoworks

Thanks also for posting the info up too.

Hopefully someone here on the talk can be discovered.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 7, 2004)

Casting agency, you are a supicious lot. no it came through and i passed it on, maybe I chould have put in another forum, sorry, just like to give Kenpoka chance.
"I'm ready for my close up........Whoa not that close pal!"


----------



## triwahine (Sep 17, 2004)

Interesting to see this post.  Since I don't look here that often, I am really surprised.  I didn't think this sort of stuff would be found in a sight like this.  Well, to any and all who attended: I hope you performed well.  Good luck in getting selected.....


----------



## kenpoworks (Sep 19, 2004)

Did anyone go!!!!.:idunno:


----------



## sifu nick (Sep 19, 2004)

This movie sounds all too familiar to Bloodsport. I thought Jean Fraud Van Damme and super secret agent man master ninja turtle Frank Dux had a lil bit of a falling out?!?!?  Does this mean another lawsuit?


----------

